# Unhappy Customer



## sdmf1919 (Nov 10, 2011)

A customer ordered shirts from me and there was a mis-communication about the design, they wanted small front and large on the back, i made only large on the front. (i know i should have sent a proof. still new) They initially elft a deposit and when the shirts were delivered they informed me of the mistake. i told them the price i quoted was for one location and the person i spoke to said ok, asked if i could make 2 sided i told him yes if he wanted for the same price as the 1 sided. no response. 2 weeks later i send him an invoice for the balance, he pays it.
Flash forward 6 months and someone else who works for/with the customer is stating that i was supposed to credit them all the money back for bad shirts. no one has said anything to me in the 6 months..
any ideas?


----------



## IntegriTees4life (Oct 9, 2013)

Contact the original person who placed the order. Don't let anyone else get involved. Making things right is all up to each of us, individually. Set up a return policy that clearly states what you will and will not accept so all your bases are covered in the future. No one's perfect. Live and learn.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Assuming you were dealing with the correct person it sounds as if the "someone else" may have issues within the group and is just stirring things up.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a pretty big screw up. Not to be harsh but make sure you've got all those communication problems fixed right away (which you said you did I think). I think at 6 months, you're past the point of it though as long as both parties agreed and fixed it. From the way it was stated, the customer (the person placing the order) was unhappy, but accepted the shirts as is for the original amount AND paid for them in full. To me, a customer paying in full and leaving for more than a few wash cycles is a finished job. 

I consider the person ordering the shirts the customer. When I get team moms who order for all the moms... I don't consider each person buying a shirt the customer. It's the team mom who approves the design and makes contact AND is on the hook to pay. Yes, she is the go between, but she is the one who is my customer. If I sell her shirts and a month later a mom comes back and doesn't like the design... it's on the team mom because I did it like she wanted. Except you didn't. But the customer still approved of the final shirt you made when he paid you in full. I would have cut them a .50 discount per shirt or something I think and then your argument is even stronger since you discounted them. 

Always send proofs and have them verify everything before you print. You're pretty fortunate you didn't end up eating that one. Oh and also, only talk to your customer, not the trouble makers. You don't owe them anything. The customer can't take the bad shirts AND keep them along with the made right ones. No way. The proof of the deal being done is the fact that he (and the troublemaker) has been wearing them for 6 months. Good luck with it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with Doc,, have them sign off on a proof, if you don't one day you will regret it big time..


----------



## ekozy39 (May 19, 2014)

Huge difference in what you delivered. Impressive you were even paid. 6 months is way too long though for a dispute and the fact that they paid the balance after delivery should help your position.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Not only should you do a proof, you should also make up a form. On that form it should show the placements of the design and state the colors and qty. Signed off by the customer and dated.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

